# Issue with collagen casing with my snack sticks



## jason835 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello,

Although I've been reading alot of information from this forum, this is my first post.

I've made some very good Honey BBQ snack sticks using OwensBBQ seasoning.

I've been using the LEM Edible Mahogany Collagen Casing 19mm Smoked.  (UPC Code: 34494 00247 if that matters)

I'm pretty sure this is an issue with the process I'm using, but after everything is finished, when I take a bite of the snack stick, it seems I can't bite through the casing with ease.  When I say ease, I'm comparing them to some snack stick I had made from venison up in Michigan.  Most people will bite down on the stick and pull it away to get the meat out of the stick and then discard the casing.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2016)

I am a natural casing guy.  I have used collegen casings once.  The casing was loose on the meat so I peeled them off.

I have more to use up sooo.

Sorry, no help I know.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 12, 2016)

What is your recipe and procedure??? A lot of variations ,,, what temp do you start and stop smoker at?? Do you use water in water pan?? 

Let us know, we will be more than happy to help,,, oh,,,, BTW 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF

A full smoker is a happy smoker 













IMG_20150907_092654606.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 15, 2015






DS


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Jason!
I myself tried snack stix with collogen casing a couple of months ago (my first try with collagen). 16mm Mahoghany from Sausage Maker. The first batch I had the same thing, no bite through but the casing peeled off. The next week I used the exact same recipe and process, but there was a lot of moisture in the meat. Moisture oozed out of the horn while stuffing.This time the skins stuck and you bit through them no problem. ??
Maybe the extra moisture made a difference? I don't know, but they tasted the same.
I' m curious what you find out. I'm ready for another batch [emoji]128522[/emoji]
Dan 
:welcome1:


----------



## jason835 (Apr 12, 2016)

I use the procedure they send with the seasoning.

10lbs venison and 2.5 lbs of pork

Honey BBQ seasoning

speed cure

1 cup cold water

Mix well, then do a second grind through a 3/16" plate.

I stuff it into the casings mentioned in my OP.

The smoking instructions they give are as follows (and I follow them)

- Set smokehouse temp to around 130 with the damper open and add meat sticks with no smoke for 1-2 hours for the sticks to dry

- Turn the smokehouse temp up to 150-160 with the damper open and smoke for 2-3 hours

- Once you are done smoking you need to finish cooking and get the sticks up to the proper internal temperature.  Turn the smokehouse up to 170-190 and cook until internal temp is 155.  Remove from smoker and allow to cool.  Refrigerate overnight before packaging.

They don't mention water in the water pan, but I do put water in it.  I put my meat probe in a stick when I first put them in the smoker.

I usually let them cool a good bit on the counter before I use my kitchen scissors to cut them into ~6 inch sticks.

The taste of the meat itself is spot on what I'm looking for, although maybe getting a better process down will make them even better.  :P

Thanks for all the great info

Jason

Edit: Oh...i'm using a MasterBuilt 40 inch digital electric smoker


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're using LEM anything, you have to add more water!!!!! 

I m not a fan of collagen on snack sticks, or any sausages really. But especially snack sticks.  I use them on the chicken sausages we do because the wife eats those and won't do the natural casings.


----------



## jason835 (Apr 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you're using LEM anything, you have to add more water!!!!!
> 
> I m not a fan of collagen on snack sticks, or any sausages really. But especially snack sticks. I use them on the chicken sausages we do because the wife eats those and won't do the natural casings.


What casings do you like to use for snack sticks?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 13, 2016)

jason835 said:


> What casings do you like to use for snack sticks?



Natural casings, preferably sheep for sticks. Pork for the rest.


----------

